# Setting up a 210G



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I've had a couple rough starts at this hobby, and ended with a soup tank with all kinds of aggression, I found homes for half my A.C. and the other half are in a 110G, and things seem peaceful for the moment.

Now that my 210G is empty I want to start right. I am totally in love with Frontosa since I first saw them in the store, so I want a setup a Frontosa tank. I've read the articles in the library, this is what I am planning stocking:

10 Juvenile Fronts, over a period of six months, planning on keeping six adults when they mature. (2m, 4f)
6 C. Moori, again over a period of several months, end up with 4, (1m, 3f)
2 A. Calvus or 2 A. Compressiceps, I read they pair, or is it better to get a larger group?
1 Pelco

Does the list look OK so far, what should I change? I thinking I may enjoy breeding them in the long term.

I was surprised to read in the article that you could add clown loaches. I happen to have five in a 55G tank, but I don't think they would be OK in Front water parameters, thoughts?

Finally,

I would like to add some fish from my fish soup tank, only if they are compatible, I have read various articles on the web and there seems to be quite some back and forth on what you can add with Fronts and some of it does not make sense.

I have:
5 Yellow Labs
1 S. Fryeri
1 Ruby Red Peacock
1 C. Borleyi

It seems like the C. Borleyi would be the best candidate, how many females should I get for him if I add him. What about the others?

Thanks!


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I would add nothing from the soup tank. I personally would just do the Fronts in a species tank. That is how I have my 210. Fronts, one BN pleco and a wild Synodontis Angelicus.

But, I think the C. Moorii are an outstanding addition. Stay away from the labs. It seems that they are either fine, or they are fin nippers to the max. Either way, too much risk in my opinion. The solo peacock would probably be fine as well. Clown loaches do fine with Fronts, but I prefer to leave the bottom to the Fronts.

My opinion, if not a species tank, add the C. Moorii.


----------



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm comfortable not putting anything from the 110G tank.

How about the numbers for Fronts and Moori, do they look right?

Any particular issues with the the Alto, it looks like they would not bother the fronts? I just think they have great profile.

Another question, and this may be a personal preference, but of the different front variants, is there a particular one that is more desirable (Color, Shape, Behavior, Value). The LFS here carry the six stripe, but people seem to really like the Zaire Blue or Seven Stripe.

Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

With my experience, moorii can be aggressive when they spawn. They do mature faster than your frontosa so they would be the more aggressive fish in there. loaches will do ok in tang. water. They can adapt to the water parameter. Calvus will be a good tankmates and you can get a group of 4-6 going. With the size of you tank, you can house at least 2 pair.

All the fish will steal eggs/fry off your frontosa. If your goal is not trying to spawn the max. number of fry, then it is ok. I would not add anything in the soup tank.

Is your tank 6 foot long? You can add more females to your frontosa group. say 2m/8f in total. if your tank is 8 foot long, you can add more.


----------



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

I did not know that about the moori, that would make me think twice about putting them there. I really am looking for something that is relatively peaceful and I would not want them to bully the Fronts.

It's a six foot tank, so I'll go for 2m, 8f for the Fronts and 3m,3f for the A. Calvus.

Are there any other good possible additions that I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

well, anything small usually becomes food for adult frontosa. So, with that in mind, even calvus could get eaten but chances are small compare to fish like shellies, and cyps.. My favorite frontosa tankmate is tricoti. It is hard to breed them so you could try to put 1 male in there for coloring. A larger bristlenose for cleaning. A cat for eating all the left over.


----------



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

That tricoti is really looks nice, that's a great suggestion!

I have a syn. cat from the fish soup tank that I'll add to the 210G.

I completely forgot to mention that in my 110G I have one Juv. Frontosa, I've had him for a few months and he is one of the reasons I want the Frontosa tank and do it right.

Could you tell me what kind it is, I'd like to make sure I buy the same kind:

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

Burundi!!!!...... looking nice!!!! :thumb:


----------



## lucrent (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks! Can you imagine that I bought him at PetsMart of all places.

Just wanted to thank everyone for your posts, this site is great and a huge help. With more experience I look froward to returning the favor!


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Charles said:


> A larger bristlenose for cleaning. A cat for eating all the left over.


That would be my tank! My fronts, a big ole male BN, and a wild caught Syno Angelicus! Great minds must think alike huh :roll:


----------

